

Ask HN: Rate our Start Up Image Terrain - joshmeth30
http://imageterrain.com/

======
pedalpete
I didn't quite get it until watching a bit of the video. Might be nicer if on
the main page you had a 'we turned this image into these images'. kind of
thing. It looks like it could be an image library, rather than a product which
creates images.

------
joshmeth30
pedalpete we were trying to hint at that by our slogan "one image endless
possibilities and we do support chrome. If anyone is interested in a free
trial or promotional rates contact me at

imageterrainjm@gmail.com

------
rmk
Do you support Chrome?

